# Writers, let me ask you a question...



## Amiir (Jan 25, 2017)

...If you were given the option of collaborating with a drawer to create a visual novel would you accept? Or at the very least consider to?

I made a more general thread about this just recently and the overall consensus was that there are some drawers who would like to make a visual novel but can't due to insufficient writing skills, so yeah, I was curious to know


----------



## Jarren (Jan 25, 2017)

It depends. What kind of subject manner are you interested in it covering, how long is it going to be (rough page/word count) and what's the development timetable? Who's the intended audience, and where would you distribute it? Sounds like an interesting project though.


----------



## Amiir (Jan 25, 2017)

The only thing I know is that I thought of hypothetically distributing 'em through Steam, the rest is unclear as it's all very much in a brainstorming phase. 
What I had in mind was seeing if there's any wannabe VN writers first and then, if there's a decent amount (3 minimum), making a thread called ''The Visual Novel Collab Thread'' or some shit like that where those interested can leave info about what artist type they are (drawer, writer or musician even), avaiability and the kind of genre(s) they feel like working with. See it as a ''VN dev catalogue'' with each dev browsing it and choosing autonomously who to cooperate with, meaning that not me nor anyone else will determine what everyone does: it's up to the individuals to make their own teams. I intend this to be a couple effort instead of a group one, so only one drawer and one writer per team. Of course, all are absolutely free to work in higher numbers if they so desire, the one I proposed is merely the way I think would work best. I personally don't see two drawers at once working well, for example, since that'd most likely result in a serious case of artistically inconsistency. Besides, especially because we're all completely inexperienced about VN makin' it's optimal to keep things simple

So yeah, this thread's purpose is to basically test the waters. The VN dev catalogue thread I mentioned earlier, and thus the actual first step in at least trying to get something done will come later if there's enough interest from the writing side, otherwise I'll just drop this


----------



## supersinger472 (Jan 26, 2017)

Well as a writer I can say I'd be interested, especially since I'm rather lacking in the drawing department, a place where writers and artists can find each other would be neat.


----------



## Diretooth (Jan 30, 2017)

I would never collaborate with a drawer on a VN. Drawers are inanimate and serve only to hold things. I would much rather collaborate with an artist.

In all seriousness, it would depend on how good the artist was, what the overall goal of the story would be, and what kind of VN it is. A lot of people see the words 'visual novel' and expect eroge or an H-game, and there's a good reason for it. I am a person who likes to tell a story and try to tell it well. Given that I have not actually collaborated with someone on a creative project such as this, the person or persons I am working with would have to expect a certain amount of rigidness from me since writing a good story is serious business to me.
However, if I know where I stand on the story creation front, if I'm the primary mind behind the story itself or if I'm putting to words another person's idea, I would likely work well in a team. I know my own faults to an extent, but I'm fairly certain that with a competent artist and a good programmer, I would be able to help make a good, if not excellent, visual novel.


----------



## Amiir (Jan 31, 2017)

Alright guys here's the thread I talked about. Do give it a look if y'all are still up for this


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jan 31, 2017)

While I would really like to, I don't know if i have the energy and time to invest myself in collaborating on a VN since I tend to write only in my free-time like a hobbyist


----------



## Amiir (Jan 31, 2017)

I see. As a solution you could simply do something proportionate to your current possibilities, do a small scale project. It's up to ya


----------



## RicoOfTheSkies (Feb 9, 2017)

While I mainly focus on novels and poems, I think I may enjoy the challenge of writing the script for a visual novel. I've never tried it before, though, so you may want to get someone with a bit more experience in that area.


----------



## Jeniver (Mar 10, 2017)

Amiir said:


> ...If you were given the option of collaborating with a drawer to create a visual novel would you accept? Or at the very least consider to?
> 
> I made a more general thread about this just recently and the overall consensus was that there are some drawers who would like to make a visual novel but can't due to insufficient writing skills, so yeah, I was curious to know



Absolutely. I love the idea of writing for a picture. Dialogue is my strong suit, so I can let the picture tell everything else.
But I'm totally cool with writing the overall story as well. If there's something you have in mind... say so. If you're afraid of the idea being stolen by a lurker or something,
you could probably just send me an email. Just ask for it if that's the case. Looking at the other thread I don't see a specific project idea.
I wouldn't be interested in writing on overly sexual story, though. I realize VNs have a reputation for that and would like to ask for some clarity there.

So, hit me.


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Mar 18, 2017)

Well, I currently am writing a novel and have Cream.Pup illustrate it. My willingness to write texts for a comic depends in the end on my motivation. and my motivation depends on how much the story teases my mind.

So, in short, Writing the texts for one of "my own" concepts is very high. But in that case I'd be commissioning the artist which, for a VN like I have in mind, I simply could not afford to pay.
After all, in my written story I am already blazing past 200 pages.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes. Only if the visual artist saw my style as what they would want. If I am actually requested and hired, why not?


----------

